# Male or Female green Terror



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

I picked up this GT from the LFS and I was wondering if it's male or female. Also why is his tail fin and anal fin look cut? Will his tail fin heal? He's in a 55 Gallon tank by himself.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/johnk ... rror/story


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnnyblade said:


> Hello,
> 
> I picked up this GT from the LFS and I was wondering if it's male or female. Also why is his tail fin and anal fin look cut? Will his tail fin heal? He's in a 55 Gallon tank by himself.
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/johnk ... rror/story


Looks like a female with the rounded top fin, yes everything will grow back.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

None of the splits go to the base of the fin, so they should grow back; however, sometimes they do not heal completely.

The narrow orange trim on dorsal and caudal, the white bars on the flanks, and the lack of heavy spangling on the body all indicate female.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies!


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Woke up this morning and found my 2.5" Green Terror, shich I thought was a male, standing on a pile of eggs...what the?.. Anyone know if a female Green Terror would lay eggs even if they're alone? I have a female Green Texas that's always hidden in there..comes out to chase the Green Terror and goes hides again...maybe she laid them? Maybe she is a he? I'm lost lol.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

He looks like a male. I guess the other fish is the female.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnnyblade said:


> He looks like a male. I guess the other fish is the female.


Haha Johnny...you're in Laval too..same here, small world. Not sure man, I don't see the female Green Texas coming out at all...this is weird..and very funny.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Crazy small world. Funny situation. I'm sure the other one is the female.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnnyblade said:


> Crazy small world. Funny situation. I'm sure the other one is the female.


Actually she's the female just saw her deposit another row of eggs. I read they release them even when alone at times. It's a good sign of health or something.

Can never tell with these jeveniles what is what for sure. I could have sworn that long finnage was a sign of a male.

Can you bring me a male Green Terror so he can fertilize them real fast lol.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

finnage is not the most reliable way to sex GT's, or some other cichlids for that matter.

I've kept several south American cichlids where the females had long fin extensions - sometimes even longer than the males.

To the OP: the photos in the link appear to be of a female GT, but I will admit that I cannot get a good gauge of the size of the fish - and that's important because at 3" to 3.5" the sexes can be almost indistinguishable from each other - especially if you don't have examples of each sex present at the same time to compare minute differences that really only become exaggerated enough to say for sure when the fish matures a bit more - by 4" to 5" you can quite reliably sex a GT... But it's always easier when you've got both sexes present to say which is which.

Lighting and mood (or stress) of the fish can significantly alter their appearance, thus making it harder to accurately sex a single specimen that is anything less than fully mature.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey johnny, how's the Green Terror doing?

I messed up, I placed a Female Red Texas a little bit bigger than my female GR overnight because she was literally cut to shreads by a male Red Texas and she killed her. I tried my best to save her...but she died after 2 days.

So I went and found 2 others from different places. What did you end up doing with yours? I made this video for fun..what do you think? Look like a future pair?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

easywolf31 said:


> Hey johnny, how's the Green Terror doing?
> 
> I messed up, I placed a Female Red Texas a little bit bigger than my female GR overnight because she was literally cut to shreads by a male Red Texas and she killed her. I tried my best to save her...but she died after 2 days.
> 
> So I went and found 2 others from different places. What did you end up doing with yours? I made this video for fun..what do you think? Look like a future pair?


Your GT looks awesome. I had found a male GT from Aza Aquarium in Brossard. Picked up a Electric Blue Jack Dempsey too. After a couple of weeks in quarantine I placed the GT in my South American tank. Something was wrong,he started breathing heavy. Lost him and 3 other fish. Don't know why. I treated the whole tank with Pazipro. Everything seems to be fine again. The female if doing well. I'm on vacation right now,once I get back this Sunday my search will begin for a male.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

What is your gh in that water? I doubt you have ammonia? Nitrite good? pH, Kh? Temp?

4 fish at once hmmmm


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

easywolf31 said:


> What is your gh in that water? I doubt you have ammonia? Nitrite good? pH, Kh? Temp?
> 
> 4 fish at once hmmmm


My readings were good. No ammonia,nitrates were about 10ppm. I'm thinking it was a parasité brought in by the male or female GT.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnnyblade said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > What is your gh in that water? I doubt you have ammonia? Nitrite good? pH, Kh? Temp?
> ...


Sorry to hear bud. I just had a similar episode or 2. Had a bactetial epidemic with a red jewel tank, finally treated it with Kanaplec and Furan 2. That is some powerful medicine if you ever get a bacterial breakout destroying your fish..

My first GT female was destroyed by a Red Texas female overnight before I can split the aquarium..

Now my 2nd female GT wad a nut. They spawned and she just relentlessly pursued my male GT even though she was smaller. She also must have eaten all the fry...

I let them togethet overnight and she got a beating and died today...If you know a place I can get a female GT ley me know please. How's everything going with yours?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I picked up a new Male green Terror. I have him in a Quarantine tank and treating him with Api General cure. I'm not taking any chances again. My female is doing well. I'm not sure what will happen when a place the male in the same tank with her. Might be war. If there's problems I will get rid of her.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey buddy, you think I'll find Green Terrors at Aza still? I'm looking for a female 2-4".


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

easywolf31 said:


> Hey buddy, you think I'll find Green Terrors at Aza still? I'm looking for a female 2-4".


I was there 2 weeks ago, no females. I think he had one male.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnnyblade said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey buddy, you think I'll find Green Terrors at Aza still? I'm looking for a female 2-4".
> ...


****, thanks! If you find any please let me know .


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey bud, just wanted to give an update, mine finally found his partner hopefully for good. **** those females get viscous on the males when the eggs are laid and hatch afterwards. Really loving these 2 now though set them up in their own 75 gallon. Keeping the kh/gh between 3-5, Ph around the neutral area and temp 76-78. Here's a video if anyone is curious.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

easywolf31 said:


> Hey bud, just wanted to give an update, mine finally found his partner hopefully for good. darn those females get viscous on the males when the eggs are laid and hatch afterwards. Really loving these 2 now though set them up in their own 75 gallon. Keeping the kh/gh between 3-5, Ph around the neutral area and temp 76-78. Here's a video if anyone is curious.


Nice set up for sure. Really like the aquascape.Good job. I'm thinking of putting mine in their own tank too.


----------

